# بالمستندات العقيد متقاعد صبري ياسين يثبت فوز سيادة الفريق احمد شفيق بالرئاسة وتزوير النتيجة لصالح ا



## candy shop (21 أكتوبر 2012)

*بالمستندات على صفحته بالفيسبوك العقيد  متقاعد صبري ياسين يثبت فوز سيادة الفريق احمد شفيق بالرئاسة وتزوير النتيجة لصالح الأخوان وصفحة الفريق شفيق تطالب بفتح تحقيق فى نتيجة الانتخابات
**********
( صفحة سيادة الفريق أحمد شفيق تطالب بالتحقيق الفوري )

*​*  العقيد  متقاعد صبري ياسين يخرج الورقة الصادرة من اللجنة العليا  للانتخابات التي  اعتمدت فوز الفريق احمد شفيق رئيسا لمصر بنسبة 58 % ونحن  من هنا نطالب بفتح  باب التحقيق حول نتائج الانتخابات لاثبات صحة هذا وفورا
*​*






____________________________________

( صفحة سيادة عقيد اركان حرب متقاعد/ صبرى ياسين )​ بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
 احبائى : الأخوة والأخوات الأفاضل والفاضلات !!! ابنائى وبناتى شباب وشابات مصر الشرفاء والأحرار
 تم حظرى من استخدام كافة مميزات الفيسبوك لمدة ( 30 يوما ) والميزة   الوحيدة التى ابقوها واستطيع استخدامها هى الكتابة على الحائط فقط وارسال   الملفات من خلاله !!!! صدقونى ؟؟ لقد اصبت بأكتئاب شديد ليس حزنا على الحظر   ولكن خوفا من ان يتهمنى احد من احبائى بالهروب من الرد على تساؤولاتهم  !!!  اتمنى منكم جميعا ان تعذرونى وتسامحونى لأننى لن استطيع الرد على اى  تساؤل  ولمدة 30 يوما من الأن ,,, وانا الأن فى سبيلى لعمل حساب جديد حتى  استطيع  التواصل معكم بصورة طبيعية كما تعودت دائما !!!!! اتمنى كريم  دعواتكم  وتقبلوا وافر تحياتى ومحبتى










بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
​
 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

 احبائى : الأخوة والأخوات الأفاضل والفاضلات !!! ابنائى وبناتى شباب وشابات مصر الشرفاء والأحرار

  المعروض امامكم هو ( صور واضحة بقدر ما استطعنا ) من  القرارات التى  عرضناها على حضراتكم من قبل والخاصة باللجنة العليا  للأنتخابات الرئاسية  ,,,  والتى اعتمدت فوز الفريق طيار دكتور : احمد شفيق  زكى بمنصب رئيس  جمهورية مصر العربية بعدد اصوات قدرها ( 14,972,215  )   بنسبة ( 58,54 % ) !!!! والقرار الأول مكون من ( عدد 2 صفحة ) وهو  القرار  المعد للأرسال الى المجلس العسكرى لأعتماده والى المحكمة الدستورية  العليا  لعمل الأجراءات والأستعدادات اللازمة لأقامة حفل اداء اليمين وايضا   للجريدة الرسمية للنشر !!! والقرار معتمد من رئيس لجنة الأنتخابات المستشار   فاروق سلطان وعليه خاتم شعار الجمهورية ( وزارة العدل / اللجنة العليا   للأنتخابات ) وايضا الخاتم الشخصى والكودى الخاص بالمستشار فاروق سلطان   ويحمل رقم ( 40140 ) !!!!  واما القرار الأخر فهو ايضا مكون من ( عدد 2   صفحة ) وهو القرار الذى اعتمدته اللجنة العليا للأنتخابات بكامل هيئتها (   الرئيس + الأعضاء الأربعة ) بفوز الفريق طيار دكتور / احمد محمد شفيق زكى   بمنصب رئيس جمهورية مصر العربية ومدون به جميع البيانات الخاصة بالعملية   الأنتخابية بعد تفريغ جميع كشوف اللجان العامة على مستوى الجمهورية من حيث   اجمالى عدد الناخبين المدعوين للأقتراع واجمالى عدد الناخبين الذين ادلوا   حضروا وادلوا بأصواتهم ونسبة الحضور واجمالى عدد الأصوات الصحيحة واجمالى   عدد الأصوات الباطلة ,,, وايضا اجمالى ماحصل عليه كل من المرشحين والتى   تؤكد حصول معالى السيد الفريق طيار دكتور / احمد شفيق على عدد ( 14,972,215   صوتا ) بنسبة ( 58,54 % ) واعلانه رسميا من قبل اللجنة بكامل هيئتها  فائزا  بمنصب رئيس جمهورية مصر العربية .


 احبائى : خلال ايام قليلة بأذن الله  .. سوف نزف اليكم  بأخبار سارة وسعيدة جدا , وسامحونى لعدم الأفصاح عنها  الأن لأننا وحتى  الأن لا نملك اى شئ تحت يدينا ولكن وبفضل المولى تعالى فأن  جميع المؤشرات  تؤكد حصولنا عليها خلال ايام او ساعات بأذنه تعالى .. وكل  ما نتمناه من  حضراتكم ان تشملونا جميعا بدعواتكم الكريمة .


 عاشت مصر حرة .. أبية .. كريمة .. قوية 


 عاش كل المصريين من المناضلين الأحرار والشرفاء


 عاش كل من عشق تراب مصر وبذل الروح والدم وكل مايملك من اجل عزتها وكرامتها


 عاشت كل الأيادى الشريفة التى تفعل المستحيل من اجل امدادنا بما نحتاج من وثائق


 وعاش كل جندى وضابط وقائد من شرفاء واحرار الجيش والشرطة ممن لم تتلوث اياديهم وعقولهم وقلوبهم 


 وافر تحياتى ومحبتى لكم جميعا 


 خادم مصر وشرفاءها واحرارها وعاشق تراب الوطن : عقيد اركان حرب متقاعد/ صبرى ياسين







































سلسلة : فضيحة تزوير ارادة الشعب المصرى
 بالمستندات الأصلية ( فضائح قضاة مصر وجماعة الجرزان )
 كشوف حصر وتجميع نتائج الأنتخابات الرئاسية للجان العامة والتى تم التلاعب فيها بالتزوير
 لصالح : جرز الجماعة الفار من السجن ( لعنة الله عليه وعلى جميع اهل الضلال )
 -----------------------------------------------------
 احبائى : الأخوة والأخوات الأفاضل والفاضلات !!! ابنائى وبناتى شباب وشابات مصر الشرفاء والأحرار
 اضع امام حضراتكم عدد ( 6 ) كشوف حصر وتجميع لنتائج الأنتخابات الرئاسية   ,,, الخاصة بالحصر والتجميع التى تقوم به اللجان العامة على مستوى جميع   محافظات مصر والتى تقوم بتفريغ جميع نتائج اللجان الفرعية واثباتها فى   الكشوف المعروضة على حضراتكم والمزيلة بتوقيع ( الضلالى المسمى بأمين   اللجنة والذى من المفروض ان يلحق به صفة لص اللجنة وليس امينها ) وايضا   مزيلة بأعتماد احد المستشارين الكبار من رؤساء اللجان العامة والمفترض فيهم   النزاهة والشرف والأمانة ولكن بكل اسف فقد اتضح لنا بان الغالبية العظمى   منهم لا يمتون بأى صلة للشرف والنزاهة والامانة , بل هم اناس باعوا  ضمائرهم  وفقدوا نزاهتهم وامانتهم وتجردوا من اهم المميزات التى يتصف بها  رجال  القضاء المصرى على مر العصور والأزمنة !!!
 احبائى : الكشوف التى امامكم  ( هى الكشوف الأصلية ) والتى تم التلاعب  فيها وتغييرها فيما بعد وعليكم ان  تضاهوها بالكشوف التى وردت بكتاب جماعة  الجرزان ولجنة الضلال الرئاسية  المشرفة على العملية الانتخابية بقيادة  الضلالى وفاقد الشرف والضمير المدعو  / فاروق سلطان واتباعه من اهل الضلال  والتزوير . وسأضع امامكم الكشوف لكى  تقوموا بمضاهاته لتتبينوا منها الكم  الهائل من الأصوات الأنتخابية المنهوبة  من سلة الفريق طيار دكتور : احمد  شفيق لصالح الجرز الجالس الان على كرسى  الرئاسة بالتزوير والكذب والضلال  والتى تثبت ايضا بأن ارادتكم قد سلبت منكم  لكى يتبوأ منصب الرئاسة ( رئيس  ضلالى وغيرشرعى )
 اولا : اللجنة العامة  رقم ( 9 ) ومقرها مركز قفط / محافظة قنا : تم نهب  عدد ( 6405 صوت انتخابى )  من سلة الفريق طيار دكتور : احمد شفيق ووضعها فى  سلة الجرز الفار من السجن  وعضو جماعة الجرزان المتاجرين بالدين ودم  الشهداء : محمد مرسى
 ---------------------------------------------
 ثانيا : اللجنة العامة رقم ( 8 ) ومقرها قسم شرطة الخانكة / محافظة   الدقهلية : تم نهب عدد ( 8000 صوت انتخابى ) من سلة الفريق طيار دكتور :   احمد شفيق ووضعها فى سلة الجرز الفار من السجن وعضو جماعة الجرزان   المتاجرين بالدين ودم الشهداء
 ---------------------------------------------------
 ثالثا : اللجنة العامة رقم ( 7 ) ومقرها قسم شرطة الزهور / محافظة بور   سعيد : تم نهب عدد ( 13000 صوت انتخابى ) من سلة الفريق طيار دكتور : احمد   شفيق ووضعها فى سلة الجرز الفار من السجن وعضو جماعة الجرزان المتاجرين   بالدين ودم الشهداء
 -------------------------------------------------------
 رابعا : اللجنة العامة رقم ( 1 ) ومقرها قسم شرطة الفيوم / محافظة الفيوم :   تم نهب عدد ( 13000 صوت انتخابى ) من سلة الفريق طيار دكتور : احمد شفيق   ووضعها فى سلة الجرز الفار من السجن وعضو جماعة الجرزان المتاجرين بالدين   ودم الشهداء
 ----------------------------------------------------------
 خامسا : اللجنة العامة رقم(5 ) ومقرها قسم شرطة بئر العبد / محافظة شمال   سيناء : تم نهب عدد( 4000 صوت انتخابى ) من سلة الفريق طيار دكتور : احمد   شفيق ووضعها فى سلة الجرز الفار من السجن وعضو جماعة الجرزان المتاجرين   بالدين ودم الشهداء
 ------------------------------------------------------------
 سادسا : اللجنة العامة رقم (3) ومقرها قسم شرطة فيصل/ محافظة السويس : تم   نهب عدد( 17080 صوت انتخابى ) من سلة الفريق طيار دكتور : احمد شفيق  ووضعها  فى سلة الجرز الفار من السجن وعضو جماعة الجرزان المتاجرين بالدين  ودم  الشهداء والمضحك هنا فى هذة اللجنة بأنه قد تمت عملية تبديل فى  الأصوات ,,  فالأصوات التى حصل عليها الفريق طيار دكتور احمد شفيق اعطوها  للجرز محمد  مرسى واصوات الجرز تم وضعها فى خانة الفريق طيار دكتور احمد  شفيق .
 -----------------------------------------------------
 احبائى : تقبلوا وافر تحياتى ومحبتى واسألكم جميعا الدعاء لكل من شارك   بجهده وعرقه وعرض حياته وحياة اسرته للخطر من اجل مصرنا الغالية واحرارها   وشرفاءها ومن اجل ان تتبينوا الكم الهائل من الضلال الذى يحيطكم من كل جانب   وتأخذون بحذركم مما هو قادم !! اعاننا واعانكم المولى تعالى من اجل انقاذ   وطننا الغالى وتطهيره من دنس المدنسين والخونه والعملاء , هؤلاء الجرزان   والحشرات السامة والميكروبات والأوبئة القاتلة المتاجرين بالدين والشرف   والخلق والضمير .
 خادم مصر وشرفاءها واحرارها وعاشق تراب الوطن : عقيد اركان حرب متقاعد/ صبرى ياسين


































*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 أكتوبر 2012)

*حتى اصغر طفل فى مصر عارف حقيقة فوز شفيق بالرئاسه لكن طبعااا تحت التهديد المُعلن والغير مُعلن وضغوط ماما امريكا وستو قطر وغيرهم وافلام الاحتفال بالفوز فى الشوارع والميادين علشان لو ظهرت نتيجه مغايره يبقى تزوير للاراده الاخوانيه والصفقات اللى تم عقدها ما بين المجلس والاخوان واللى شغاله تترسم خطوطها لحد النهارده اتباعت القضيه ولبسنا الجلابيه وركبنا الدقن وربنا يرحمنا بقى من اللى جاى ..*


----------



## grges monir (21 أكتوبر 2012)

ماحدث قدحدث
 المهم ان لانجعل القادم مثل السابق


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 أكتوبر 2012)

*وطبعا كل شيئ بما لا يخالف شرع الله ...... *


----------



## apostle.paul (21 أكتوبر 2012)

*وايه الجديد كل دا معروف 

فى حاجة هتحصل؟؟؟؟

ولا حاجة
*


----------



## candy shop (21 أكتوبر 2012)

يعنى مفيش حل للمهزله دى 

اى حاجه لازم يكون فى حل

المحكمه الدوليه تدخل  دى مصر يا جماعه ام الدنيا 
​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (22 أكتوبر 2012)

*اعتقد ان الامر انتهي خلاص بتغير جميع القيادات في مصر
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 أكتوبر 2012)

*"شفيق": سأتقدم ببلاغ للنيابة للتحقيق فى نتائج الانتخابات الرئاسية


قال أحمد شفيق: سأتقدم ببلاغ للنائب العام للتحقيق فى نتائج الانتخابات الرئاسية، وسأستمر فى التحقيق حول نتائج الانتخابات الرئاسية حتى أعرف لمن ذهب كل صوت والبلد لو كانت هتولع علشان أحمد شفيق نجح تبقى "مسخرة".

 وأكد المرشح السابق لرئاسة الجمهورية، أن القرار الذى صدر بالتحفظ على أمواله، صدر حينما أراد أن يسحب بعض المال من إحدى البنوك، قائًلا: "فوجئت بإدراج اسمى فى قائمة الكشف عن الحسابات السرية والتى تضم نافع وكامل ورجب وعبد العزيز".

 وأضاف شفيق خلال مداخلة هاتفية من الأمارات لبرنامج "مصر الجديدة" الذى يقدمه الإعلامى معتز الدمرداش ويذاع على قناة الحياة 2، أنه فوجئ منذ ثلاثة أيام بإشارة تبلغه بالتحفظ على أمواله، قائلاً: "أخذت قرضا من البنك الذى اقترح على أن أضع هذا القرض كوديعة، بحيث تصرف نصف الأرباح كمصاريف شخصية لى ولأسرتى، والنصف الثانى لخدمة دين القرض نفسه، وكان بضمان شقة فى باريس امتلكها منذ 12 عامًا".

 وتابع: "لدى حساب فى بنك مصرى فى باريس حوالى 5 آلاف جنيه استرلينى و7 آلاف يورو"، وأريد أن أن أوفر مجهود المحققين فى البحث عن ثروتى".

 ولفت "شفيق" إلى أنه حتى ميعاد دخوله الانتخابات الرئاسية كان كل شىء معروف عن ثروته، حيث قدم تقريرا كامل حول ذمته المالية، وقال: "أخذت قرضا من البنك علشان عيب أقول للناس أكلونى".

 وأوضح المرشح الرئاسى السابق أنه صبر كالجمال وتحمل بثقل كبير جدًا إلى أن ظهرت نتائج الانتخابات وفاض به الكيل بعدها.

 وأكد الفريق شفيق على أنه سيكمل المسيرة السياسية غصبا عن أى شخص، قائًلا: "سأكمل مسيرتى السياسية غصب عن عين أى حد فى البلد"، وآن الأوان لإعادة الاحترام للشعب المصرى.

 وقال: "لسنا فى "مدرسة ثانوى" يلعبوا فيها إحنا فى دولة لها أركانها"، وسيندم كل شخص هاجم الفريق شفيق عندما يعلم كل صوت راح فين"، والطرف الذى ينافسنى يغتال القانون وأنا سأوقفه.

 واستطرد حديثه قائًلا: "ظهور قاضى التحقيق فى الإعلام غير قانونى وسأتخذ الإجراءات القانونية، ولن أترك حقى الذى تركته أيام الانتخابات، مضيفا أن صبره نفذ، وسيرد فى الوقت المناسب، قائلا: "مش حسيب حقى الذى تركته وتنازلت عنه أيام الانتخابات".*


----------



## candy shop (22 أكتوبر 2012)

*«شفيق» لـ«مرسي»: «رجولتي» سبب وصولك لـ«الحكم».. وقريباً ينتهي عهدك

*
​* 


كتب - أحمد فرهود:
هدد الفريق أحمد شفيق المرشح السابق  لرئاسة الجمهورية، رئيس الوزراء الأسبق، وزير الطيران الأسبق، الدكتور محمد  مرسي وجماعة الإخوان المسلمين، بقرب انتهاء حكمهم للبلاد، واصفاً أن  رجولته وشهامته كانت السبب الرئيسي في وصول الرئيس إلى الحكم.

وأضاف شفيق في مداخلة هاتفية مع  برنامج «مصر الجديدة» أنه نادم على ترك حقه في الرئاسة لصالح الدكتور محمد  مرسي، معلناً أن سكوته جاء حتى تمر البلد من هذه المرحلة التي تجرفها إلى  الضياع، مستطرداً أنه لن يسكت بعد الآن وسيعرف كل شخص حجمه، ويعيد الأمور  إلى نصابها، محذراً أعدائه بأن أمامهم منافس ليس سهل ويملك أسلحة تستطيع أن  تقضي عليهم سريعاً.

وفي سياق أخر، سخر رئيس الوزراء  الأسبق، من قرار التحفظ على أمواله وعدم التصرف بها، واصفاً ذلك بواحدة من  حالة الاستهزاء والمسخرة التي تعيشها مصر منذ وصول جماعة الإخوان المسلمين  إلى السلطة، مشيراً إلى أنه لا يملك أي حسابات سرية.

وتابع أنه لا يملك أموال في الخارج  سوى من خلال بنكين أحدهما بنك مصر في باريس، والأخر ليس إلا حساب لقرض لا  يصرف منه إلا نصفه والنصف الأخر لسداد دين القرض، مشدداً على أن حساباته  داخل مصر الجميع يعلم عنها كل شيء لأنه قدم إقرارات الذمة المالية أثناء  الانتخابات الرئاسية، مصرحاً بأنه يسحب منها حتى يضمن «لقمة عيشه» في  الخارج.

وأختتم شفيق بأنه سيرفع قضية ضد سير  العملية الانتخابية منذ بدايتها، لكي ينتقم من كل شخص أساء له أو لأحد  الشرفاء الذين سعوا حثيثاً أن يلوثوا سمعتهم. «حد قوله»


المحيط
*


----------



## jajageorge (22 أكتوبر 2012)

نشرت صفحة الحملة الرسمية للفريق أحمد شفيق بعض المستندات التي تثبت فوزه في الانتخابات السابقة لرئاسة الجمهورية وقالت فيها أن الفريق شفيق قد حصل على 58% من عدد أصوات الناخبين ، كما وجهت خطابًا من الفريق أحمد شفيق إلى المستشار شوقي السيد الفقيه الدستوري ومحامي شفيق يطالبه فيه بتقديم بلاغ رسمى للنائب العام للتحقيق فى كل المخالفات التى شهدتها العملية الانتخابية ومنها تسويد بطاقات الاقتراع فى المطابع الأميرية ومنع قرى مسيحية من التصويت، وتمويل اجنبي لحملة أحد المرشحين.. وفيما يلى نص خطاب شفيق لمحاميه الدكتور شوقى السيد:
بسـم الله الرحمـن الرحيـم
سعـادة المستشـارالدكتـورشـوقي السـيد
تحيـه طيبـه و بـعد
أود إحاطة سعادتكم علماً بأنني كنت قد تعرضت خلال فترة الإعداد للإنتخابات الرئاسيه السابقه لحمله شديده من الإدعاءات الكاذبه،و البلاغات المسيئه،التي هدفت في مجملها الى العمل على إثنائي عن الترشح ضمن المرشحين للإنتخابات الرئاسيه ،ولما لم تفلح جهود المغرضين في ذلك،فقد كان ان استصدروا-وبمعاونة الدوله-قانوناً مشبوهاً للعزل السياسي ،عندما تم نطبيقه فعلياً،لم يكن يصلح ليطبق على اي شخص سواي،وهو القانون الذي تفضلتم بالطعن في دستوريته امام اللجنه العليا للإنتخابات الرئاسيه،الامر الذي ادى الى عودتي الى حلبة السباق الرئاسي.بنجاحي في تحقيق المركز الثاني خلال المرحله الاولى للإنتخابات،وتقدمي مع مرشح جماعة الإخوان المسلمين لخوض سباق المرحله الثانيه،فقد إزدادت الحمله المضاده شراسه ،وبشتى السبل والوسائل،والتي لم يكن اكثرها عنفاً التهديد المباشر للمجتمع المصري من خلال كافة وسائل الإعلام،ومن خلال المنشورات الموزعه بأن نجاح المرشح أحمد شفيق -شخصي- سوف يعني إنتشار الدمار في كافة المواقع الحيويه بالدوله،واللجوء الى اسلوب الإغتيالات حتى وصفت الدوله بأنها سوف تتحول الى حمامات للدماء،وقد كانت هذه التهديدات تنشر وتنتشر امام ساحات المساجد ومناطق التجمع الجماهيري،وقد وصل الامر ببعض كبار مسؤلي هذه الجماعات الى إطلاق هذه التهديدات بمعرفتهم شخصياً وعلانيهً،وبرغم ذلك لم تتحرك الدوله ولم تحرك ساكناً،وكأنها تبارك ما يقال وتدعمه،وكأنه ليس من صميم مهامها وواجباتها وأد هذه الشائعات والتهديدات المغرضه مع توفير الامن الكامل للعمليه الإنتخابيه وما بعدها.
سعادة المستشار،
لقد خضت من جانبي معركةً إنتخابيةً شريفه،تعرضت خلالها لكثير من التصرفات التي إفتقدت الشفافيه والتي اضحت اليوم محل حديث وتساؤل المجتمع المصري بأسره،وإزاء مسؤليتي امام من تفضلوا بمنحي ثقتهم بل وامام الشعب المصري الكريم بكامله،وسعياً وراء إجابات شافيه لتساؤلات شملت كل اطياف المجتمع بكل توجهاته،فإنني التمس من سعادتكم التقدم عني ببلاغ إلى معالي المستشار النائب العام للامر بإستكمال ما لم يستكمل من التحقيقات في المخالفات التي وقعت اثناء المرحلة الثانيه للعمليه الإنتخابيه ومنها على سبيا المثال وليس الحصر:
تزوير البطاقات الخاصه بإختيار المرشحين والذي تم بالمطابع الاميريه.
استيراد وتوزيع الاقلام الخاصه والتي يختفي اثر الكتابه بها بعد فتره زمنيه وجيزه بغرض إفساد و بالتالي إبطال الرأي في البطاقه الإنتخابيه.
ظروف عقد المؤتمر الصحفي لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين،والذي قاموا بالإعلان من خلاله -من طرف واحد-عن نتيجة الإنتخابات.
حقيقة ما تم بشأن منع الكثير من المسيحيين من الوصول الى صناديق الإنتخابات.
حقيقة الموقف من تقرير “مركز كارتر” عن متابعة الإنتخابات والذي اورد ملاحظه عن وجود “تزوير ممنهج لصالح احد الطرفين”-طبقاً لما ذكر بالتقرير-و برغم ذلك لم يتم متابعة هذا الموضوع.
متابعة حقيقة ما تم وما اثارته الصحف الاجنبيه بشأن تقديم دعم اجنبي قدره50 مليون دولار لصالح دعم احد الطرفين.
ما صدر عن مركز”ابن خلدون”للدراسات الإنمائيه بشأن مراقبته للإنتخابات والتي تتم من خلال برنامج ممول وتقوم به لجنه متخصصه تعمل من خلال عدة الاف من المراقبين،والتي اعلنت عن تقدم المرشح أحمد شفيق على المرشح د/محمد مرسي بما يزيد عن 300000 صوت.
شكـري الخالـص وتفضـلوا سعادتكم بقبـول فائـق إحترامـي
فريـق دكتـور أحمـد محمـد شفيـق
قائـد القـوات الجـويه ووزيـر الطيـران المدنـي ورئيـس مجلـس الوزراء الاسبـق
المرشـح السـابق لرئاسـة الجمهوريـه


 
الدستور الاصلى


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 أكتوبر 2012)

*محامى شفيق يقدم بلاغاً للنائب العام للتحقيق فى نتائج انتخابات الرئاسة*

*
تقدم الدكتور شوقى السيد، وكيلاً عن الفريق أحمد شفيق، المرشح السابق لانتخابات الرئاسة، بلاغ للنائب العام المستشار عبد المجيد محمود، للتحقيق فى نتائج الانتخابات الرئاسية الأخيرة التى خرج منها الفريق فى جولة الإعادة، أمام الدكتور محمد مرسى، رئيس الجمهورية.. وسنوافيكم بالتفاصيل*


----------



## grges monir (22 أكتوبر 2012)

خليها تسخن شوية
احسن من الزهق الى احنا فيةهههههههه


----------



## حبيب يسوع (22 أكتوبر 2012)

نريد الحقيقة وان يفنح  تحقيق فورى وتعلن النتائج على الشعب ويحاسب كل مزور مهما كان موقعة


----------



## النهيسى (22 أكتوبر 2012)

*لك الله يا مصر​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 أكتوبر 2012)

*النائب العام يحيل بلاغ شفيق حول تزوير نتائج الانتخابات للتحقيق*


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 أكتوبر 2012)

*رويترز | النائب العام يحيل بلاغ الفريق احمد شفيق لإبطال الانتخابات الرئاسية إلى نيابة الاستئناف للتحقيق*


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 أكتوبر 2012)

*قال المستشار حاتم بجاتو، نائب رئيس المحكمة الدستورية العليا، أمين عام لجنة انتخابات الرئاسة السابقة، إن اللجنة ستنتظر ما ستسفر عنه التحقيقات بشأن البلاغ المقدم من محامي الفريق أحمد شفيق، المرشح الخاسر في الانتخابات الرئاسية الماضية ويطالب فيه بالتحقيق في وقائع تزوير شابت الانتخابات بجولة الإعادة وتستوجب إعادة الانتخابات.

وأضاف بجاتو في تصريح خاص لـ"بوابة الأهرام" أن هذه دعوى جنائية لا دخل للجنة الرئاسة بها، وأن النيابة العامة هي الأمينة على الدعاوى الجنائية، وهي التي تحقق وتحدد مدى صحة الاتهامات من عدمها.

وحول ما إذا كان منصب الرئيس يمكن أن يتأثر لو انتهت التحقيقات بتأييد الاتهامات، خاصة أن منصب الرئيس محصن بعد إعلان النتيجة النهائية للانتخابات بموجب الإعلان الدستوري، قال بجاتو: "لكل مقام مقال، وحينما تنتهي تحقيقات النيابة العامة سيتم اتخاذ اللازم، أما اللجنة العليا فليس لها علاقة بالقضية الآن". *


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 أكتوبر 2012)

*صرح الدكتور إبراهيم درويش، الفقيه القانونى والدستورى، بأن من حق الدكتور شوقى السيد محامى الفريق أحمد شفيق المرشح السابق للرئاسة، أن يتقدم ببلاغ للنائب العام، للمطالبة بإعادة الانتخابات الرئاسية.

أكد الدكتور إبراهيم درويش فى تصريح خاص لـ"بوابة الأهرام" أن هذه الانتخابات شابها لغط كثير، ومن حق أى شخص أن يتظلم ويطالب السلطات العامة بالتحقيق، وفقا للدستور والإعلان الدستورى.

وطالب الدكتور إبراهيم درويش النائب العام بالبت في البلاغ الذى تقدم به الدكتور شوقى السيد اليوم الاثنين، نظرا إلى خطورة الأمر، على حد قوله، مشيرًا فى ذلك إلى بطاقات التصويت التى سرقت من المطابع الأميرية، والتى تعدت مليوني بطاقة.

ولفت الدكتور إبراهيم دوريش الانتباه إلى أن اللجنة العليا للانتخابات الرئاسية حفظت كافة البلاغات التى تقدم بها الفريق أحمد شفيق، بشأن تزوير الانتخابات، ولم تحقق بشأن جديتها، وتم حفظها جميعا.

وأضاف الدكتور درويش أنه إذا حققت اللجنة فى بلاغات الفريق أحمد شفيق، إن كانت صحيحة، لحدث فرق كبير فى الأصوات بحوالى 800 ألف صوت بين المرشحين للرئاسة، وإن ثبت أن الفريق شفيق محق فى بلاغاته سوف يفوز بالرئاسة على الفور.

وحول الاختصاص وصحة التقدم بالبلاغ للنائب العام أم لجهة أخرى، قال الفقيه الدستورى: إن اللجنة العليا للانتخابات انتهت ولم تعد موجودة، وما يجب حدوثه هو تقديم البلاغ للنائب العام، مشترطا أن تكون هناك أدلة دامغة على التزوير، مشيرًا إلى أنه فى حال تم الإقرار بحدوث تزوير فى الانتخابات الرئاسية، فذلك يعد جناية*


----------



## apostle.paul (22 أكتوبر 2012)

*معتقدش فى حاجة هتحصل خصوصا ان قرارات اللجنة محصنة

الطبخة تمت واحنا شربانها ولبسنا مرسى واللى كان كان
*


----------



## The Coptic Legend (22 أكتوبر 2012)

بتهيالى الماده 28 من الاعلان الدستورى اللى احنا ماشيين عليه حاليا تمنع الطعن فى نتيجة الانتخابات​


----------



## jajageorge (22 أكتوبر 2012)

مصادر: قيادة عسكرية خيَّرت "شفيق" بين الرئاسة وسقوط البلاد في دوامة عنف





كتب: هشام خورشيد
يبدو ان جعبة التاريخ ممتلئه بحقائق تنطلق كالسهام لتصيب الهدف الحي ، ولن يتهاون في كشف كواليس الغرف المغلقه ، قديما كان يكتب التاريخ بعد مرور حقبته ومع تطور الاله الاعلامية والمعلوماتيه اصبح يكتب علي يد صناعه ومشاهديه ليكون الحكم سريعا كالبرق الخاطف والرعد القاصف ، وهاهي بعض الستائر تنزاح عن خفايا كانت بالامس القريب غيبا لتصبح الان واقع يكشفه المقربون من المنافس السابق في انتخابات رئاسة الجمهورية. كشف احد المصادر القريبة من المرشح الرئاسي السابق الفريق احمد شفيق ان شخصية عسكرية رفيعة المستوي كانت قد اتصلت بالفريق قبل اعلان النتيجة النهائية لانتخابات رئاسة الجمهورية مطالبه اياه بعقد مؤتمر صحفي حاشد باحد الفنادق الشهيرة بالقاهرة الجديدة ليعلن فيه عن اقترابه لكرسي الرئاسة مؤكدا له ان المؤشرات النهائية قد اكدت فوزه بالمنصب. واضاف المصدر ان شفيق في تلك اللحظة كان ينتوي السفر الي دبي بعدما وصلته معلومات تفيد بان الجماعة تهدد باشعال البلاد حال فوزه وان القيادة السياسية حينها يراودها الخوف الشديد علي ان يتكرر سيناريو سوريا علي ارض مصر وينجح مخطط التقسيم ولازالة الحرج والخوف من مصير مجهول سيسود البلاد قرر شفيق السفر. ويكمل المصدر الذي رفض ذكر اسمه ان بعد عقد المؤتمر سابق الذكر سادت حالة غضب بمكتب الارشاد وبدات حملة تصريحات تحمل معاني العنف والدم علي السن بعض القيادات الاخوانية منها ان نتيجة الفوز محسومه لمرسي وان اي نتيجة اخري تعني التزوير وهنا احس الفريق ان المؤتمر كان مجرد بالونة اختبار لقياس رد فعل الاخوان وان المجلس العسكري يخشي من رد الفعل وان حقيقتا النتيجة محسومه له علي الورق ولكنها ستذهب لمنافسه علي ارض الواقع. وبالفعل - حسب رواية المصدر - كان هناك لقاء بين الفريق وقيادات بالمجلس العسكري بعد ان تسلمت قوة من الحرس الجمهوري منزل الفريق شفيق لتامينه وهو ما يعتبر اعتراف مسبق من المجلس بنجاح الفريق وكان اللقاء عبارة عن خمسة دقائق وجه فيها سؤال واحد للفريق ولكنه يحمل معاني كثيرة لمن يدرك. سؤل الفريق ... مصر ام الرئاسة ؟ فابتسم الفريق وكانت الاجابة من سيحميني من بطش الجماعة.


----------

